# Nutrivet Instinct



## SLB (Apr 25, 2011)

Dry Dog Food

A member elsewhere asked about this food but didn't get any replies. Could anyone help, she wants to know how it compares to Orijen which she is feeding now. Not sure on the specifics of dry food so thought I'd ask the experts on here.

Thanks


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 22, 2010)

Both of them read like they've been put together in Michelle Roux's kitchen! Both look good and sound good working on high quantities of digestible proteins. The nutrivet adds salmon oil which is good. Both of their proteins come from mixed sources of fish, chicken and one with wild boar?! Both add a fair selection of vegetables and/or fruit and both are expensive but the nutrivet appears to come in about just under a £1 less per kg having quite a lifestyle range too for various ages and conditions. Interesting...........If I wasnt feeding Fish4dogs I would give the Nutrivet a go I think. I have a dog that is intolerant to red meat and red meat fats so I would have to avoid some of them and check for any red meat coatings. Let us know how your friend gets on.


----------



## SLB (Apr 25, 2011)

thank you - I have let her know what you have said so hopefully she got the answers she was looking for.


----------



## Lyceum (Sep 25, 2009)

Looking at the ingredients



> *Herring (min. 13%), salmon (min. 11%), cod (min. 9%), sardines (min. 9%)*, potatoes, peas, oils & fats (chicken), (min. 7%), dehydrated mackerel (min. 7%), dehydrated pollock (min. 5%), dehydrated whiting (min. 4%), bass (min. 2%), dehydrated seabream (min. 2%), dehydrated hake (min. 2%), dehydrated chicken (min. 2%), powdered eggs (min. 2%), salmon oil (min. 2%), fish oil (min. 2%), dehydrated spelt protein, beetroot pulp, green beans, lentils, sweet potatoes, tomatoes, apples, alfalfa, spinach, chicory root, yeast, fennel leaves, lingon berries, pomegranate pulp, blackcurrant jelly, vitamins & minerals, dehydrated plasma protein, hydrolysed poultry livers, grape seeds, potassium chloride, calcium carbonate, fructo-oligosaccharides (FOS), mannan-oligosaccharides (MOS), taurine, fucus vesiculosus extract (bladderwrack), ascophyllum nodosum extract (rockweed), yucca schidigera extract, chondroitin sulphate, N-acetyl-glucosamine sulphate, methyl-sulfonyl-methane, mint leaf, L-carnitine tartrate, rosemary extract, green tea extract


The bits in bold are fresh (note how they put dehydrated before it when it's in meat meal form), so the true first ingredient is potato.

The true meat content is as follows (after the 70% moisture is removed from the fresh meat)

Herring - 3.9%
Salmon - 3.3%
Cod - 2.7%
Sardines - 2.7%
dehydrated mackerel - min. 7% 
dehydrated pollock - min. 5%
dehydrated whiting - min. 4%
bass - min. 2% 
dehydrated seabream - 2%
dehydrated hake - 2% 
dehydrated chicken - 2%

Total is 38.6% meat.

Massively different from the stated 80%

In total, good food, but expensive for the ingredients. Not a patch or orijen.


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

Lyceum said:


> In total, good food, but expensive for the ingredients. Not a patch or orijen.


I rate orijen quite highly - for a dry food. However, even orijen suffers a similar fate:

*Deboned chicken* (25%), dehydrated chicken (17%), *deboned salmon* (10%), dehydrated turkey (7%), dehydrated herring (7%), russet potato, peas, sweet potato, *deboned turkey* (3%), whole eggs (3%), *chicken liver* (2%), *deboned lake whitefish* (2%), *deboned walleye* (2%), alfalfa, pea fiber, chicken fat (2%), organic kelp, pumpkin, chicory root, carrots, spinach, turnip greens, apples, cranberries, blueberries, licorice root, angelica root, fenugreek, marigold flowers, sweet fennel, peppermint leaf, chamomile, dandelion, summer savory, rosemary


----------



## Lyceum (Sep 25, 2009)

hobbs2004 said:


> I rate orijen quite highly - for a dry food. However, even orijen suffers a similar fate:
> 
> *Deboned chicken* (25%), dehydrated chicken (17%), *deboned salmon* (10%), dehydrated turkey (7%), dehydrated herring (7%), russet potato, peas, sweet potato, *deboned turkey* (3%), whole eggs (3%), *chicken liver* (2%), *deboned lake whitefish* (2%), *deboned walleye* (2%), alfalfa, pea fiber, chicken fat (2%), organic kelp, pumpkin, chicory root, carrots, spinach, turnip greens, apples, cranberries, blueberries, licorice root, angelica root, fenugreek, marigold flowers, sweet fennel, peppermint leaf, chamomile, dandelion, summer savory, rosemary


Thanks for pointing that out


----------



## Jessow (Mar 4, 2012)

So is acana not as good as ive been thinking it is then?!?! I thought acana was one of the best id love to feed orijen but it comes out just that bit to much for us! And for u experts on food is acana good for an active springer pup?


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

Jessow said:


> So is acana not as good as ive been thinking it is then?!?! I thought acana was one of the best id love to feed orijen but it comes out just that bit to much for us! And for u experts on food is acana good for an active springer pup?


See what Sixstar and Lyceum say but personally I would say that Acana and Orijen are still a cut above the rest. Though I would also have a closer look at this French food: Nutrivet Aliment pour chien et chat. INSTINCT.


----------



## David WhichDogFood (Mar 17, 2012)

I also saw the thread on the other forum. This was my answer:

This variety looks pretty good to me (some of their others I'm less convinced by).

The meat content is:

44% fresh meat, 22% dry meat, ~12% chicken and fish oils and 2% eggs.

By any standards this is very impressive but '80% meat' is quite misleading as about 12% is added oils and 2% is egg. 44% is also fresh meat so once the moisture has been removed the true dry meat content would work out at about 39% (note that Orijen also uses a high proportion of fresh meat). Still very good but not nearly as much as it first appears.

I can't understand why they have used spelt protein . The food has a whopping 40% protein so extra protein supplementation really shouldn't be necessary and although spelt is far less allergenic than common wheat and should not cause any problems, it will still raise a lot of concerns among grain-sceptics.

Plasma protein is a good source of animal proteins, but again I can't see why they feel like they need to top-up their protein levels .

The other ingredients are really very good - an excellent variety of high quality fruits and vegetables and plenty of beneficial natural supplements.

The price is relatively good and the feeding amounts are quite low making it fairly economical to feed, but interestingly no more economical per day than Orijen. Nutrivet Instinct vs Orijen.

Overall, I would say that it's not quite as good as Orijen but still a very good food at a good price.


----------

